# Trying to find veal bones for making stock...



## Guerrilla Food (Jun 21, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone in the Athens/Atlanta Georgia area might know where I can buy some good veal shin bones for making a rich veal stock?

I would order them online if necessary, but I can't seem to find a supplier.

Thanks for your help!

--Michael


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2007)

Have you tried local butcher shops?


----------

